# it was tiny



## Fuscus (Mar 8, 2009)

My trip must have coincided with snake kindergarten being let out. First was his guy at only 400mm - if that


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 8, 2009)

What a cutie! I love BTS


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 8, 2009)

Then this guy at only 200 to 250 though that is near adult for this species. I have to point out I'm still only 500 meters into my regular 'route'


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 8, 2009)

a few non-herps


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 8, 2009)

then back to the adults - who says coastals aren't beautiful.
We stayed the night out near some cliffs and in the morning I saw a colony of black-footed rock wallabies. No pics so it might not have happened but I think I'll be spending a few mornings back there with a telephoto to keep me company.
Also found a new area that just screams herps - dry sclerophyll and granite  Hopefully I'll be able to get there next weekend for spotlighting


----------



## thals (Mar 8, 2009)

Great shots Fuscy!


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 8, 2009)

What is that 1st photo, third lot of pics? Just looks like a stick to me. Can't see what you're looking at


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 8, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> What is that 1st photo, third lot of pics? Just looks like a stick to me. Can't see what you're looking at




Giant earth worm.


----------



## slither (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome pics thanks for sharing


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW! What is the first snake in the last lot of pics? It is stunning!


----------



## australia09 (Mar 8, 2009)

omg an earth worm? very very nice!
some crazy pics i must say.
still loving the photography on this site!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2009)

GTsteve said:


> WOW! What is the first snake in the last lot of pics? It is stunning!


That is a golden crowed snake, a very common snake around here but, being nocturnal, is rarely seen.
I'm very surprised no one has commented on pic 2, considering how rare that snake is .


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice pics, Dwarf Crowned Snakes I find to be very common, I find more resting during the day than active at night. You do alot of herping, what snake species are you yet to see on the sunshine coast - South East Queensland?

I have Coastal Taipan, Pale Headed Snake, and then i've seen them all.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

nice pics, matt, have you seen common death adders and red naped snakes now? thanks.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep I have found 6 new species this summer.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh thats awsome, cant wait to see some pics. thanks.


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 9, 2009)

Bench_Warmer01 said:


> Dwarf Crowned Snakes I find to be very common, I find more resting during the day than active at night.



Take me out and find me some!!! I'll show you photos of a pale-headed snake in return.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

how about someone take me out, we drove 150km to a place, night drives 50km, drove 150km home and all we got was a few mosquioto bites, a golden crowned snake and a few striped marsh frogs. must have been to cool for most other reptiles


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 9, 2009)

Get in line, Ryan....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

ok I am 2nd in line, matt can you pick me up from nsw aswell :lol:


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 10, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> That is a golden crowed snake, a very common snake around here but, being nocturnal, is rarely seen.
> I'm very surprised no one has commented on pic 2, considering how rare that snake is .


 
Is it venomous? If you set up a nocturnal habitat can they be kept in captivity?


----------

